# A Long Time Coming... NECD! (56k=Pachelbel's Canon)



## TemjinStrife (Jun 12, 2009)

Ladies and Gents, I present... 







My new Yamaha SVC-50 Silent Electric Cello!














































Specs:
-Maple neck
-Alder body
-Removable poplar and aluminum leg rests
-Removable chest rest
-Ebony Fingerboard (looks much better after a few days of oiling)
-Switchable Reverb (3 types)
-1/4" Headphone and Line Out Jacks
-1/8" Aux In jack
-Real Tuning Machines (none of this ebony friction peg nonsense!)
-Yamaha Silent Cello resonance cavity/pickup system

I've wanted one of these for pretty much the past eight years, as I've experimented with all sorts of ways to amplify my acoustic cello, wrestling with feedback, various pickup systems, mics, and all sorts of other nightmares.

Having sold my Intrepid and a fair bit of other extraneous gear, I was finally able to find one of these on eBay and jump on it for a great price.

It came with an improperly cut bridge, but the seller sent me a Yamaha factory replacement, and I installed it today. This thing sounds pretty damn good! It's loud, clear, and very cello-like, but with good modern 'cut' and none of the high-end harshness I found in previous systems I tried. And, even better - no feedback issues to speak of, even with my bass amp at gigging volume right in front of it!

It also sounds great with a bit of RAT-boosted distortion, or the 'grind' channel on my LD300 for some Apocalyptica. I'll be putting it through its real paces at band practice tonight, and will have a true verdict then. Time to work off all of the "I haven't played cello in 8 months" rust!

YouTube - One - Apocalyptica


----------



## yingmin (Jun 13, 2009)

In the pictures you took, it looks like some futuristic rocket-car.

Looks cool. Did you consider going Steinberger at all?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 14, 2009)

Holy sweetness is that nice!!


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 14, 2009)

That is cool. I've always been interested in learning to play one but its always very expensive. Nice.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 14, 2009)

yingmin said:


> In the pictures you took, it looks like some futuristic rocket-car.
> 
> Looks cool. Did you consider going Steinberger at all?



It looks like a futuristic rocket car, it's not just the pictures. 

I had considered the NS design cellos, but at twice the price (plus, I'd have to buy a $200 add-on to make it 'feel' like a real cello) they weren't floating my boat. Plus, I wasn't impressed with the bowed tone of their electric upright basses, and the Yamahas sounded better for less dough.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 15, 2009)

TemjinStrife said:


> It looks like a futuristic rocket car, it's not just the pictures.
> 
> I had considered the NS design cellos, but at twice the price (plus, I'd have to buy a $200 add-on to make it 'feel' like a real cello) they weren't floating my boat. Plus, I wasn't impressed with the bowed tone of their electric upright basses, and the Yamahas sounded better for less dough.


What add-on?

I have no experience with the Yamaha stuff, I just ask about Steinberger because I think very highly of them as a company. Yes, they are expensive. If the Yamaha works for you, then cool.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 15, 2009)

yingmin said:


> What add-on?
> 
> I have no experience with the Yamaha stuff, I just ask about Steinberger because I think very highly of them as a company. Yes, they are expensive. If the Yamaha works for you, then cool.



I own an Ergo Instruments electric cello that is literally just a neck and bridge on a cymbal stand. I cannot play it, as it does not 'feel' or 'sit' like an acoustic cello (which I have played for 15 years.) The Steinberger has the exact same problem; however, they have a $200 add-on that it bolts into that adds the necessary reference points (both legs, chest, etc) so it can be played while seated. 

However, it still lacks the neck heel reference point for 4th position, and costs a large amount, while looking a lot less badass and sounding a lot 'woolier' than the Yamaha. 

The only feature I miss about the Steinberger is the 'pizzicato' switch that makes it more sensitive to the different vibrations generated while plucking the instrument instead of bowing; the Yamaha's 'plucked' sound is very quiet while the bowed sound is very loud. This could also be a result of me not having the bridge seated quite right; I'm still tweaking it.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 15, 2009)

looks awesome, Congrats


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 16, 2009)

very cool. congrats


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 2, 2009)

That is bad ass! Congrats!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 2, 2009)

hell yeah!!!!


----------



## synrgy (Jul 2, 2009)

SICK.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 25, 2009)

How much do one of these cost. IT has peaked my interest in getting a cello again.


----------

